# Professional dog sitters ?



## Erin (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi does anyone know a good dog sitter in the Tala area ? Im going away for a few days in November and want to make sure my 2 dogs can be looked after by a dog lover. I would want them to be in the house and not in kennels. Home from home. 

Any help would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Erin I've sent you a PM.

Veronica, am I allowed to post a link to another forum, I would hate to get a slapped wrist. Dave.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pam n Dave said:


> Erin I've sent you a PM.
> 
> Veronica, am I allowed to post a link to another forum, I would hate to get a slapped wrist. Dave.


Hiya,
No I am afraid it is agaisnt forum rules to promote competing services.
Thanks for asking before doing it.


----------



## Erin (Jan 26, 2009)

Pam n Dave said:


> Erin I've sent you a PM.
> 
> Veronica, am I allowed to post a link to another forum, I would hate to get a slapped wrist. Dave.


Thanks for the info.


----------

